

Why Can't Science Keep Up With Sports Doping? - weston
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/08/130808-sports-doping-testing-science

======
decasteve
At least in the case of some Olympic athletes when new testing techniques
become available WADA can go back and retest samples with these techniques.

This has recently caught a number of cheats from 2008 at the Beijing Olympics.
Some 4+ years later. Not ideal but better late than never.

